# The Best Suspention



## EzyManB14 (Aug 21, 2005)

What would Bet the best suspention set up 4 my B14,And also the not to most exspensive 1 . :thumbup:


----------



## gixxer600t (Oct 6, 2005)

EzyManB14 said:


> What would Bet the best suspention set up 4 my B14,And also the not to most exspensive 1 . :thumbup:


kyb agx,ground controll coilovers,strut bars,sway bars.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Define most expensive? Figure out a dollar amount and search the suspension forum. The options are clearly outlined as are the prices.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

dude, look in the stickies first. read all that, then ask specific questions if you still have any.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

gixxer600t said:


> kyb agx,ground controll coilovers,strut bars,sway bars.


thats not the best, but its very good for the money.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The best one will be one of the most expensive ones.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

well you got them new k sports or the tein basics or tein ss or the ground control or for springs go with the hyperco agx combo


----------

